# Các vấn đề thường gặp khi sử dụng nệm cao su



## Nguyen Lynh (9/5/19)

Nệm cao su là dòng nệm rất phổ biến đối với người tiêu dùng. Lần đầu sử dụng nệm cao su sẽ khó tránh những bất ngờ trong thời gian sử dụng nệm. Vậy những vấn đề thường gặp khi sử dụng nệm cao su là gì? Có những điểm gì cần lưu ý? Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giải đáp ngay những thắc mắc của bạn khi muốn mua hoặc đang sử dụng nệm cao su.






Các Vấn Đề Thường Gặp Khi Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su​
*1. Mùi cao su đặc trưng*
Đừng quá ngạc nhiên khi bóc vỏ nệm cao su ra và bạn ngửi thấy mùi đặc trưng, đó là mùi của cao su tự nhiên đã qua xử lý nhưng vẫn còn tồn đọng mùi ở mức độ nhẹ, không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe. Vì vậy, khi mới mua về nhà, bạn hãy để nệm thoáng khí khoảng 3 - 5 giờ để mùi hôi bay đi. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, mùi hôi này sẽ tự động biến mất.

Đối với các sản phẩm cao su giá rẻ, sẽ có mùi hôi nồng khó chịu, ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ và hệ hô hấp khi sử dụng lâu dài, do đó hãy đầu tư một tấm nệm cao su chất lượng cho gia đình nhé!

*2. Độ đàn hồi cao*
Đặc tính của cao su là có độ đàn hồi cao và dẻo dai vượt trội, đối với một số bạn lần đầu sử dụng, cơ địa sẽ không quen với độ đàn hồi và êm ái này. Nhưng nệm cao su được đánh giá là chất liệu có khả năng nâng đỡ cột sống tốt, mang lại giấc ngủ thoải mái nhất, nếu bạn chưa quen hoặc cơ địa đặc biệt thì hãy chọn những dòng nệm có độ đàn hồi vừa phải, phù hợp sẽ tốt hơn.






Các Vấn Đề Thường Gặp Khi Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su​
*3. Giá thành cao*
Nhìn chung, các sản phẩm nệm được chế tạo từ cao su, chất liệu 100% thiên nhiên có giá thành đắt đỏ này đều có mức giá cao hơn các chất liệu khác. Đổi lại, tính năng và độ bền lâu của cao su vô cùng cao, sử dụng được lâu năm, không phải thay đổi nệm thường xuyên, tốn kém nữa.

*4. Vệ sinh nệm phức tạp hơn*
Chất liệu này cần được vệ sinh định kỳ, thường xuyên để tránh các vi khuẩn xâm nhập vào nệm và loại bỏ các bụi bẩn ở những khe nệm, lỗ thoáng khí giúp cho nệm luôn thông thoáng, sạch sẽ, kéo dài được tuổi thọ của nệm. Việc xử lý các vết bẩn phải theo quy trình và đúng cách nếu không sẽ dẫn đến hư hỏng nệm. Vì là chất liệu dễ cháy, nên cần tránh ánh nắng mặt trời chiếu trực tiếp vào nệm, cũng như các vật dụng, thiết bị nhiệt cao đặt trên nệm.

Đối với các vết bẩn bạn có thể sử dụng bột soda pha loãng với nước lạnh để làm sạch và dùng khăn thấm hút nước, sấy khô nệm bằng quạt hoặc máy hút bụi. Không được dùng các loại hóa chất, dung dịch vệ sinh một cách tùy ý trên nệ, sẽ gây hư hỏng. Do đó, để đảm bảo chất lượng nệm được duy trì, bạn hãy tìm đến các trung tâm dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm chuyên nghiệp.

Tại Thegioinem.com cung cấp độc quyền dịch vụ vệ sinh chăn, ga, gối, nệm, sofa tận nhà, với các dụng cụ, thiết bị chuyên dụng đảm bảo nệm của bạn sạch khuẩn, thơm mới. Hotline: 0906 369 325






Các Vấn Đề Thường Gặp Khi Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su​


----------

